# ASV/Terex PT 60



## mehaw1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right forum-but will give it a try--

What has been your experience with snow blades on a PT60 tracked skid.

I've got a 8 ft horst blade with flip down wings, but was considering trading up to a 8ft Snowwing Horst blade to gain some efficiency and productivity. I am thinking it will push the eight footer fine, but it has not been put to use yet.

Just looking for some opinions on what others experience with that size blade have been.

Keep in mind it is a 60 horse skid weight around 6000lbs plus whatever blade I put on.


Thanks in advance


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Peterbilt will be able to answer this thread. He has a PT60 and PT80 along w/ many other machines.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We run a RC-50 with 8' Snow Wolf Plow and Pusher combo. Besides real heavy wet snow it does well. Do it, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

A PT60 will handle that Horst. I can push a 10ft Arctic with mine with out any trouble.

J.


----------



## mehaw1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I was pretty sure it would be all right, but I haven't had snow here to push with it yet. Going from last year, I might hold off on the snowwing for now and just use the 8ft with the end gates. If we have a good season it can be an investment to think about for next year.


----------

